# Threat to Red Ensign Lifted



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

SN members may not be aware of the entire scenario to the threat, or where Labour and Lib Dem MEP's stood on this. 
My source December issue, Radio Officers Association bulletin QSO quoting the following from Royal Institute of Navigation website.

http://www.rin.org.uk/POOLED/articles/bf_newsart/view.asp?Q=bf_newsart_86508

History now perhaps but will it rear it's ugly head again in the future?

UK resident SN members may be interested in the following website where they can fax or email their MP MEP direct.

http://www.writetothem.com/

Best regards


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

To pre-empt any idea of personal political leaning in my original. 
The only Politician worthy of note, in my view, is the one that gifted Eriskay, Barra and other Western Isles with a load of whisky on 5th February 1941.


----------



## Semaj (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank goodness it has been lifted, but I trust them not they will try again.

Cheers

Jim.


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

It will be done by stealth, the same way the Common market became the EEC then the EU. I read an artical by my local EMP and she said that they did not want to replace the Red Ensign or other national flags with the European flag but have them flown side by side, the European flag would show that the ship was run to good European standards but British shipping companies could fly the Red Ensign also.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Semaj said:


> Thank goodness it has been lifted, but I trust them not they will try again. Cheers Jim.


Jim/Jeff.
In Mike Rourke's forum on same subject, those were precisely my sentiments. 
I tried to make this forum succinct to avoid the free-for-all that Mike's turned into and point members towards their MP/MEP via their pc.
One member said he would write to Charles Kennedy MP. Wonder what the result was?
It is now obvious that things go on in Brussels that we know beggar-all about until the hammer has dropped.
What would have been our reaction of all the UK MEP's had voted unanimously....YES!
The Royal Institute of Navigation appears to be a body who keep their finger on the pulse. Anyone a member?
Regards


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

R651400 said:


> One member said he would write to Charles Kennedy MP. Wonder what the result was?


I wrote to Charles Kennedy M.P. I received a reply stating he would pass on my letter and concerns to my M.E.P. Guess what? I am still awaiting her reply.

I am disgusted but not surprised and I am sure that Charles Kennedy would also be disappointed at the lack of common courtesy shown to a constituent. I will be writing to him again to express this.

I tend to agree with Jeff that the EU will try to bin the Red Ensign via stealth and time. This may take a few years but it could/will happen especially if those who sailed under the flag are worn down. I hope it never happens and I will always support the fight to keep it for the reasons that many have articulated so well on this site.

Rgds
Hugh


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Article, article, article not artical, artical, artical is it me or my keyboard, who cares?


----------

